# Shop Material Storage



## #MCS (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking for some ideas for leftover lumber/sheet good storage shelving and or racks. Recently rented a warehouse and would like someway to store a small amount of standard supplies which i have leftover from larger jobs. I do alot of small repair jobs and it seems as if I spend more time gathering material for a job replacing 20' of soffit than I do actually working. Any of you guys have pictures of what works best for your needs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Trust me, just throw it out after the job and go buy new. Not worth the time or effort to store.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

I just have shelves in the garage where I store some stuff. Definitely gotta keep it to the minimum. Only keep stuff you know will get used soon. Otherwise you can give away on curb, freecycle, craigslist, etc.


----------



## #MCS (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a burn pile handy just mainly want to save some of odd ball things that aren't stocked locally. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## #MCS (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Dan, I had something in mind like you show in the second picture, small and clean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If you must save it.....

horizontal for lumber

vertical works if you have room....

Vertical for sheet goods....

bins for everything else....

a dumpster is your friend....:thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Install shelf standards, place brackets where you need them.

Tom


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

But what about the left over 3' piece of cherry 1x6. I just know I will use it at some point. Toss as much left over crap as you can. I am a pack rat and don't have the space to store anything.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

alboston said:


> But what about the left over 3' piece of cherry 1x6. I just know I will use it at some point. Toss as much left over crap as you can. I am a pack rat and don't have the space to store anything.


Chances are your place looks like mine.

I SWEAR this leftover scrap of mahogany 1x6 is going to get used any day now. ANY DAY NOW.

You gotta adopt the 4/8 rule.

If it's a hardwood and it's under 4 feet, gone. If it's trim, softwood, anything else and it's under 8 feet, gone.

Sheet goods get a pass if they've got at least one full virgin factory edge.

Extra fasteners get tossed into the giant spackle bucket full of extra fasteners. I'm planning on one day having either a helper or a child, and then making them sort it as punishment.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

It's so hard to throw away fasteners, as we all know. But when you think of the man hours it takes to store and organize them it's becomes obvious it isn't worth it. 
I literally just did this small bin, and it took over an hour. It's a good thing I had a full rum and coke beside me!


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have so many connects, I think I should have a sale.

Pile after pile.

I just got over my fascination with wood hording and now in the near future it looks like I will be scrapping a ton of fasteners.


----------



## kwunch (Apr 27, 2014)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> View attachment 187730
> 
> It's so hard to throw away fasteners, as we all know. But when you think of the man hours it takes to store and organize them it's becomes obvious it isn't worth it.
> I literally just did this small bin, and it took over an hour. It's a good thing I had a full rum and coke beside me!


Just one? I usually burn at least 4 when I put the tunes on and start gutting/organizing things. Last time I got started on the truck I had to ask the girlfriend to pick up another sixer and a Gatorade on her way home from work.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got 3-30 lb nail buckets full mixed fasteners. If I look at them it gives me the shivers.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Use the 1 yr rule. If you dont touch it over the coarse of a yr its trash. Its a win win. Getting organized make you feel good and you now have space to collect next years trash!


----------



## #MCS (Mar 4, 2015)

I do like the one year rule, good way to stay busy when winter slows things down.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

